# labour approval....



## cholo (Sep 4, 2010)

hi guys, i found a new job in dubai.. i just wanna ask if i can start working after the labour approval is done. 

thanks alot!

>cho


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Your employer organises the residence visa and work visa/labour card and you can start working.


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

cholo said:


> hi guys, i found a new job in dubai.. i just wanna ask if i can start working after the labour approval is done.
> 
> thanks alot!
> 
> >cho



Hi Cho,

If you want to be safe....you need to have your employment visa issued first (pink copy) by DNRD, before you start working.

But sometimes it takes time so most companies issue an Offer Letter, then give copies of the labor approval and/or labor application to the employee.


----------

